# Rome: The Eternal City of Ages



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Tremendous, Jane. Great photography and commentary, intimate and informative.

A fascinating and empathetic portrayal of a great city. Thanks for sharing.

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates once again; many thanks for your photos of Rome :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

the golden vision said:


> Tremendous, Jane. Great photography and commentary, intimate and informative.
> 
> A fascinating and empathetic portrayal of a great city. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> :applause:


Thanks GV. You must visit yourself. You'd be in your element..... & there are lots of parks with plants & birdlife too.....


----------



## romablue (Nov 19, 2005)

As promised, other areas to visit 

A few ideas (with photo opportunities in each) -

*Gianicolo* You are also near to the Gianicolo (Janiculum) with some nice sites - San Pietro in Montorio with Bramante's Tempietto (the entrance is to the right of the church entrance), the Acqua Paola fountain (which is an alternative to the Trevi (by the way the Trevi has been restored and looks great especially when illuminated at night with the new LED lighting), the equestrian statues of Giuseppe and Anita Garibaldi and the 1000 red shirts which litter the top of the hill. If you feel adventurous you can leave the city gate of San Pancrazio and reach the Villa Pamphili which contains ornate gardens and a villa. This was an area I was going to suggest you visit as I didn't see it on your photos.
*Trastevere* In Trastevere I would suggest the Botanical gardens (the Bamboo Garden is quite suggestive) if you didn't make it on your last visit. I would also suggest that you go the other side (eastern side of Viale Trastevere) with the Basilica of Santa Cecilia and the streets around Piazza dei Mercanti. Less tourists in that part.
*Aventine* You didn't seem to go up the Aventine or the 'little Aventine' on your last visit. The Aventine is known as the best residential area of Rome and lots of famous people, like the Oscar winning film director Giuseppe Tornatore, live on the Aventine. At its top it contains four basilicas - the best of which is Santa Sabina where the Pope starts lent (ash wednesday service) with the famous Orange Garden (giardino degli aranci) next door with lovely views towards St Peters. It also contains the most famous keyhole in the world which is the only keyhole where you can see 3 sovereign states - The Knights of Malta, Vatican and Italy. The little Aventine hill contains the Church of San Saba which is one of the few medieval churches in Rome which was spared by the Baroque. There is also a council estate dating from the 1920s on top of the hill which has some character.
*Caracalla* - Worth a stroll around the ruins of the huge baths complex at Caracalla which in June to August holds open air classical and ballet concerts.
*Ostiense* - If you leave the Porta San Paolo/Piramide and head south you will find the Centrale Montemartini which was the first electricity station in Rome which now is a museum containing both classical Roman statues and industrial architecture. A copy of a french idea but it works. If you feel the need there is the Basilica of St Paul further down the road. Not the original as that was burnt down in the 1820s but it is the only Constantine Basilica with the same dimensions and general appearance of that built in the 5th century. The tomb of St Paul is under the altar.
*EUR* - Was designed by Mussolini in the 30s and includes the square colosseum and other fascist buildings as well as a large lake to stroll around.
*Appia Antica* The Appia Antica is a must for any visitor to Rome who spends more than a few days in the city. Specific places along the Appia which should be visited include - The Basilica of San Sebastiano which is one of the historic 7 basilicas which have to be visited in a Holy Year. It contains the the catacombs of Saint Sebastian which can be visited with a guide and the last known work of Bernini. Also to visit the Ardeatine Caves (suggestive location), the Circus of Massenzio, Mausoleum of Cecilia Metella. South of here the real Appia starts to appear surrounded by tombs and Pine trees. There are parks (Cafferella) and other catecombes (san calisto) for over 14 sq miles out of the city.
*Celio* The Celian Hill is lovely. Places to visit include the church of San Giovanni e Paolo (which is built on top of their house), Villa Celimontana, Santa Maria in Domnica, Santo Stefano Rotondo, San Clemente with its 3 levels of a temple, ancient church and medieval church and Santi Quattro Coronati which contains 3 cloisters.
*Esquilino* - The Esquiline Hill is Rome's ethnic quarter with a Chinatown all based around Piazza Vittorio Emanuele. The Hill also contains a number of churches notably Santa Maria Maggiore (Saint Mary Major with its mosaics and gold ceiling), Santa Prassede and Santa Pudenziana (both famous for mosaics).
*San Giovanni* - My area of Rome contains the Basilicas of San Giovanni in Laterano (Saint John Lateran) which is the mother church and cathedral of Rome. The Baptistry is separate and contains the oldest buildings and the medieval cloister is worth visiting. Santa Croce in Gerusalemme up the road contains pieces of Christ's cross brought back by Saint Helen who divided the cross in 3 parts. Nearby is Porta Maggiore which is a complex of arches through acqueducts and the city walls. The Scala Sancta and the Porta Asinaria (a roman gate to the city from the 3rd century) can also be seen around San Giovanni.
*Pigneto and San Lorenzo* - Are two connected suburbs of inner Rome which contain students given their proximity to the main La Sapienza University. They are an alternative nightlife location
*Nomentana* . Villa Torlonia is the main attraction with its buildings and museums. However Villa Paganini is nice and Piazza Caprera is elegant. You can also visit the basilica's of Sant'Agnese and Santa Costanza further up the road.
*Quartiere Coppedè* - Is an area built around Piazza Mincio with an elaborate style which is different to the rest of the city.
*Flaminio* - Further out than Villa Giulia you will find various award winning buildings by Renzo Piano (the Auditorium Parco della musica) and the MAXXI by Zaha Habid which won the Sterling Prize a few years ago. The Milvio Bridge is also nearby and over the river is an area which has lots of bars and eating places. The Olympic park which contains various sports buildings, the 1960 Olympic stadium, tennis stadium and the offices of CONI (the Italian Olympic Sports Authority) is across the river.

*Caravaggio* - Apart from San Luigi there are 3 other free Caravaggios you can see in Rome - one is in Sant'Agostino and the other two are in Santa Maria del Popolo. Also free are lots of other great works like Michelangelo's Moses in San Pietro in Vincoli and his Christ with a crucifix in Santa Maria Sopra Minerva.

*Museums to visit*:-

Vatican Museum (buy online before hand and beat the queue). One of the World's great museums
Palazzo Barberini - The building is worth the entry on its own
Villa Borghese - have to book in September
Ara Pacis - modern building holds Augustus's altar of peace
Musei Capitolini- includes the excavated temple of Juno. Also provides a great view over the city.
Villa Medici (if open in September). other great views
Palazzo Altemps
Galleria Spada
Centrale Montemartini
MAXXI

Further afield reached by coach or train:-
*Castelgandolfo* with Lake Albano. The Papal Palace can now be visited as Pope Francis doesn't go on holiday. The smaller Lake Nemi is also beautiful.
*Frascati* has a few monuments worth visiting and a great belvedere over Rome. Nearby Grottaferrata has a great Greek monastery.
*Tivoli* has 3 major attractions - Villa Adriana (which is on the road to the town), Villa D'Este famous for its water fountains (which in September are often open in the evenings) and Villa Gregoriana.
*Ostia Antica* - Roman port city
*Assisi* - Beautiful Umbrian city which can be reached by train from Termini

Hope this gives some help


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you! Lots to consider and bookmark in that list. :cheers: For the next visit we will be staying in_ Via Dandolo_ in _Trastevere,_ which I understand is right at the bottom of the Janiculum hill and next to Villa Pamphili - so a walk across the park and down to St Peter's is on the cards for certain. I'm prepared to queue for the Vatican museums this time ( or else I'll never see them). I also imagine the next visit will not be the last either.  So much to see.......Like the sound of_ Flaminio_ too. Recently read Andrew Graham Dixon's biography of_ Caravaggio._ Fascinating!


----------



## romablue (Nov 19, 2005)

Jane,

you can beat the queue if you book and pay online before hand.

Here is the link (though you are too soon to book for September). You can also book for a tour of the Vatican Gardens and Castelgandolfo.

http://biglietteriamusei.vatican.va/musei/tickets/do?action=booking&codiceTipoVisita=26&step=2


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any possibly updates about Rome, Jane?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Any possibly updates about Rome, Jane?


Yes, but not until September. Can't wait!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_* Rome *_

_ September 2016_



_Rome; city of secret soft spaces and of vibrancy of hue:
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_In the footsteps of emperors; of pilgrims; the condemned - wander through chambers reverberating echoes through time:
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful trip and photos, dear Jane!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb, Jane! :applause:

Hard to pick something out, they are all great...
But particularly love the feet, the doors (all the different surfaces)
and the red drink with the little girl and older man in the background. kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks guys - more to come tomorrow. _


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Jane, you've set the scene, fantastic! Superb aerial shot. Is the foot from one of the statues at Foro Italico?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous set of Jane's quality pictures! 

Even taken through a tiny plane window your pictures are gems!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

the golden vision said:


> Jane, you've set the scene, fantastic! Superb aerial shot. Is the foot from one of the statues at Foro Italico?


I don’t think so, Tom. This particular gallery - The_ Centrale Montemartini_ houses the overspill collection from The Capitoline Museums - in an old hydro-electric power station. Such an unusual contrast - between antiquity and machinery - and with just a handful of visitors. Quite something!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great city, stunning photos! Lovely updates, Jane! :applause:


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> I don’t think so, Tom. This particular gallery - The_ Centrale Montemartini_ houses the overspill collection from The Capitoline Museums - in an old hydro-electric power station. Such an unusual contrast - between antiquity and machinery - and with just a handful of visitors. Quite something!


Thanks, Jane.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the comments and observations* GV, Yansa, Ben, shik* _

I’m still processing and editing so the drip feed will continue for a couple more days or so.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_The sky is alive with the whirring of blades. Il Papa is in town. Mother Theresa ascends the heavenly staircase, in the sweltering sun._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Rome :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Huge updates, really wonderful!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Hustlers, scammers, hawkers, and us two dossers on a bench in The Pincio Gardens, arranged there as sculptures - rennaissance, with roses._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your Rome impressions are a feast for the eye, Jane! kay:
Thank you for sharing them!

*

Is this one of the Borgias?
And where did you find the Portrait?



openlyJane said:


>


I'm deeply impressed by the last two pics of your last set! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ 

Yansa, that is a 'portrait of a renaissance gentleman' and is to be found in the wonderful _Palazzo Barberini._ I think that is my favourite of the paintings I saw in Rome this time, even though I always love Caravaggio too.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! many impressive images,dear Jane :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

As if we are there ourselves! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates from Rome! Well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the comments, ‘likes' and views everyone_.


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Wonderful, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> ^^
> 
> Yansa, that is a 'portrait of a renaissance gentleman' and is to be found in the wonderful _Palazzo Barberini._ I think that is my favourite of the paintings I saw in Rome this time, even though I always love Caravaggio too.


Thank you for the information, Jane! 
A fine painting!
The portrait, though with much friendlier face expression , reminded me of this one of Cesare Borgia which I always liked very much:

http://www.magda.de/typo3temp/pics/c7d4759606.jpg

We all know Cesare Borgia was no gentleman  - nevertheless the portrait is fascinating.

I in general love Renaissance portraits, mainly women by Cranach and others, 
but also men like this gentlemen (seems to be an early banker  ) by Hans Holbein:

http://kultur-online.net/files/exhibition/04_1351.jpg

The Renaissance fashion for men and women was so pretty! kay:

*

Your Rome pics are so lovely and impressive, let me pic this one out -
I love it's atmosphere of softness and joy:



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Yansa;I agree about the portraits by Cranach; indeed I believe there are a number in The Palazzo Barberini.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Once in Rome, one can't help but to speak of this city-museum figuratively 
while immersing oneself on her priceless ancient art and architecture,
sitting down at the cool marble, writing memoir while hearing the rhythm 
of the pouring water of Trevi or walking down Condotti to the Spanish Steps.
How I wish time would stand still while staring at the baldacchino in San Pietro
and the Machaelangelo at Sistine with cappuccino still in my taste.
I don't mind blisters on my feet that come and go, come and go, 
and the walking back alone in a half deserted and dark cobblestoned narrow streets
to my room after a shot of vino from Via Veneto.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very poetic, Capricorn.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Fabulous impressions, Jane!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Many wonderful pictures, Jane! 
Your thread is a feast for the eyes.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A superb mix of old and new, really great! kay:

The cat's siesta...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...and the last few images from this year’s trip to wonderful Rome. I hope you’ve enjoyed:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your thread is full of treasures, Jane.
I thank you so much for sharing those wonderful impressions with us!  kay:


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Jane, I detect a Caravaggio bias. Seriously, splendid stuff. Thanks for sharing.:applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

the golden vision said:


> Jane, I detect a Caravaggio bias. Seriously, splendid stuff. Thanks for sharing.:applause:


Yes! I simply love the way he handled the contrast between light and shade ( instantly recognisable); and the realism of expression on people’s faces. I read Andrew Graham Dixon’s biography of Caravaggio on my return from Rome last year. Very readable.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

This is a wonderful album from Rome. It's such a hard city to take in: so many historical levels jumbled up, so hot, so crowded, and a sort of brutality underlying everything. You capture its essence brilliantly through these vividly depicted details.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wonderful updates to fabulous thread. Thanks for sharing, Jane!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow that is really wonderful, well done. Roma is unbelivable, and photography trully unique


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I enjoyed a lot your photos from your trip to Rome. Thank you very much for sharing with us, dear Jane. Wonderful and artistic shots!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments and appreciation everyone.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

gorgeous shots of the eternal city of Rome.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful photos of one of the greatest cities in the planet.


----------



## romablue (Nov 19, 2005)

:applause:

Jane,

you have encapsulated Rome with the same eye for detail as you do with your photos of Liverpool. Another great set of photos and I see you spread your wings and went to other areas of the city.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

romablue said:


> :applause:
> 
> Jane,
> 
> you have encapsulated Rome with the same eye for detail as you do with your photos of Liverpool. Another great set of photos and I see you spread your wings and went to other areas of the city.


Yes, we got around a bit.....I particularly wanted to see some ‘real’ residential neighbourhoods, and we went to Garbatella with this is mind. Also visited some relations of my husband in Trieste. I loved Centrale Monetmartini - just us and a few others. So spectacular! And I absolutely loved our accommodation. On via Dandolo in Trastevere. A B&B in a fabulous two floor apartment in a palazzo - with great roof terrace over-looking the leafy residential streets and the city itself. Decorated with great taste and in 1950s style - due to the passion the owner has for 1950s Italian cinema. I will stay there again when I next return - which I surely will! I love Rome - and feel really at home there. :cheers:


----------

